# Flange Mounted



## ElPaco

Hola a todos, estoy leyendo un manual de instalación de motores eléctricos y tengo duda en la traducción "Flange mounted" el párrafo dice: motors and brakemotors - flange mounted (motores y motores de freno - montado en brida), quisiera una segunda opinión.

De antemano mil gracias y reciban un saludo.

ElPaco.


----------



## vicdark

motores y motores de freno *de montaje en brida/embridados*


----------



## ElPaco

Gracias vicdark, no andaba tan mal !!!


----------



## ebeatriz17

Hola :
 estoy traduciendo un manual sobre grupos electrógenos y me he encontrado con esta frase que me está dando dolor de cabeza:

An integral discharge duct adapter flange surrounds the radiator grille.

 Mi versión es UN REBORDE DE DESCARGA INTEGRAL RODEA LA REJILLA DEL RADIADOR.
La verdad no estoy segura que esa sea la mejor traducción si me pudieran ayudar con esta frase, la verdad no sé si comenzar por flange o discharge.
Mil gracias, de antemano les agradezco
Beatriz


----------



## Vampiro

Una brida adaptadora integral del ducto de descarga rodea la rejilla del radiador.
_


----------



## ebeatriz17

Gracias Vampiro , pero me gustaría que me expliques cómo empezaste a traducirlo, es decir , por donde comenzaste para saber si en toca otra frase igual.
Te agradecería me expliques la traducción.
Gracias


----------



## Vampiro

ebeatriz17 said:


> Gracias Vampiro , pero me gustaría que me expliques cómo empezaste a traducirlo, es decir , por donde comenzaste para saber si en toca otra frase igual.
> Te agradecería me expliques la traducción.
> Gracias


Si tu consulta va por el lado de la gramática lamento no poder ayudarte mucho.
Creo que el secreto es saber qué es cada cosa, qué función cumplen, me refiero a haber trabajado con bridas y ductos alguna vez.
Para mi "integral" es adjetivo de "adapter flange" y "discharge duct" un sustantivo.  El resto es fácil.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ebeatriz17

Gracias Vampiro, muy valiosa tu ayuda veo que eres experto en lo técnico. No sé si sería mucho pedir que me ayudes con otra frase que he encontrado que también es técnica.
Two spin-on type corrosion filters = 2 vueltas en los filtros de corrosión.

Te agradecería mucho me puedas dar tu apreciación de está frase.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Spin-on filter" es un tipo de filtro.
Sería algo así como: Dos filtros para corrosión del tipo "spin-on" (cartucho de papel)
Pero debes abrir otro hilo o nos van a tirar las orejas y ya las tengo muuuuuuy coloradas.
_


----------



## ebeatriz17

Ok Vampiro muchíiiiiiiiiiiiisimas gracias, quizá tengas algún diccionario técnico en estos términos que me puedas recomendar o te puedo enviar algunas dudas por otro medio.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Vampiro

ebeatriz17 said:


> Ok Vampiro muchíiiiiiiiiiiiisimas gracias, quizá tengas algún diccionario técnico en estos términos que me puedas recomendar o te puedo enviar algunas dudas por otro medio.


Diccionarios no conozco, pero debe haber alguno en línea, o algún glosario, seguramente.
Vengo poco a este sector del foro, pero si tienes alguna consulta y me envías un PM hay más pobilidades de que la vea.  Mejor si abres un hilo y me avisas, así le puede servir a alguien más.
En lo que pueda ayudar... para eso estamos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ebeatriz17

Hola Vampiro:
Qué es un PM?


----------

